# Latest made for my 78 yr old Friend



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I made this for my 78 yr old Friend, She has just had her breast off with cancer, she looks like a 55 yr old Model and is so positive and very modern in her attitude. Needless to say she is notorious for her very high heelsxxx


----------



## marjbra (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Well done, it looks great. Your friend will really appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

ooo, Niiice! Well, bless her. . .and you, too.


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Beth, I'm sure your friend will so appreciate not just your hard work but the implication that she's still young at heart. I'm 87, not 78, and provided you can hang on to what you've got it only gets better. Age is a state of mind. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

What a lovely personalized gift.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I love this! What a special gift for your special friend. I'm sure she will appreciate it.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

What a lovely gift for your friend. I'm sure it will be appreciated. Did you do that on a machine or by hand?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovely gift I'm sure your friend will love it.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

If Helen decides she does not like the broderangles she can quite easily take it off, I felt that something was lacking lol


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

broderie anglaise
/&#716;br&#601;&#650;d&#601;ri&#720; &#593;&#720;&#331;&#712;&#609;l&#603;z/
noun 
1.
open embroidery on white cotton, fine linen, etc

Is this what Helen may not like, I really didn't know what she may not like. The towel is lovely, if Helen doesn't like it you may send it to me. Beautiful


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful! My last name is Shue and would love to have a towel like it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful! My daughter would LOVE it!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely comments, it was made by machinexxx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, stunning.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful gift &#128512;


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

It's lovely.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is an amazing work of art. Is that embroidery and is that a towel?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty work!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Shelagh.Hollingworth said:


> Hi Beth, I'm sure your friend will so appreciate not just your hard work but the implication that she's still young at heart. I'm 87, not 78, and provided you can hang on to what you've got it only gets better. Age is a state of mind. Thank you for sharing.


Hi there Shelagh, I did look at the book in my library and I think you are indeed the author. So nice to see you on KP from time to time.


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

beautiful...I am a shoe nut..LOL


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done! Your friend will really appreciate it.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Exquisite :thumbup:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope to be young when I am old ,the attitude does it all,good for your friend.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely embroidery and a wonderful gift for your friend.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Such a nice gift.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beth that is gorgeous......nearly as nice as mine. :lol: :lol: 

Your other friend sound like she is a smasher. I too love my high heels, though my feet hate them.
Wish her well on my behalf. 

Sue x x x


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

strangely enough Sue, I prefer yours , I put this one on the embroidery UK on Facebook, it had 129 likes and about 60 comments. I like it but others I have done have been nicerxxxx


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

What a wonderful gift - and what a good friend you are!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

It is really beautiful.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Joan L said:


> What a wonderful gift - and what a good friend you are!


Beth doesn't just make these beautiful towels to gift to her friends she also gives a shoulder to cry on and a really caring heart!


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank youxxx


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How fun! Great work.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Perfect, and such a lovely gift


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Beth, you have done it again. That is truly beautiful, and what's not to like? I love it.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Give her my good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

You put a great thought and effort to make this lovely personalized gift. Bless your kind heart.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely commentsxx


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Beth, Where can I get that design? I have a Brother embroidery machine.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

You have such a caring heart. Prayers for your friend. I know she will be appreciative of your gift.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

